# Bottom fishing and tons of baby cobia



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Took the family fishing on Saturday. The snapper bite was slow and we managed our limit of 18". What was interesting was that we caught 4-5 young cobia for each snapper. Is it normal for that many young cobia to hang out this time of year? Thanks.


----------



## kmorgan99l (Sep 27, 2016)

We caught a few last month as well while bottom fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They are everywhere!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> They are everywhere!


They're kinda clingy when they're babies.....:whistling:


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Seems my newbies have a nack for catching those by reeling real slow at the surface...best way to catch them I've seen, often catching the same one numerous times when released....:bangin:


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

All seriousness though we too have caught a few 20-24" ones while bottom fishing lately and didn't catch any like that last year???


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

They weren't remoras guys!:no:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The baby cobia have been STUPID thick this year. I got ran off a couple of spots because my clients were catching them 2-3 at a time!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They're a blast when they crash your sabiki and then fling the gold hooks of death all around the boat. Last time I got into them, I pulled those dang hooks out of both arms and legs. They went bat shit crazy once I brought them over the gunwhale.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Cobia-Not*

The pick is of a Remora not a Cobia!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

capt mike said:


> The pick is of a Remora not a Cobia!!!!


Are you sure??:whistling:


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes look at suction ridges on top of head


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Finmanfish said:


> Yes look at suction ridges on top of head


I think it's a baby cobia. I have some mounted that look just like it. Why would the charter captain lie to me?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Amberine?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I think it's a baby cobia. I have some mounted that look just like it. Why would the charter captain lie to me?


That's not a Cobia, it's a baby Ling. I caught bunches of those. Them suckers will eat most anything. They're great grilled. :shifty:


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

lastcast said:


> They are everywhere!


Those M Fer's are terrible. Almost as bad as sharks


----------

